# للايجار مصنع مميز بالعاشر من رمضان



## اسلام محمد (22 يناير 2012)

كود الاعــــــلان : 12111214
للايجار مصنع مميز بالعاشر من رمضان 1000متر 
•	مبانى على 50% به مبانى ومعدات 
•	3 ادوار + رخصه تشغيل معادن 
•	به غاز + كهرباء .. بمنطقه مميزه 
للايجار بسعر مغــرى
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

